# Osama Bin Laden Dead



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

...discuss

btw it hasn't hit the internet wire yet...but it's plastered all over my TV.

http://www.cnn.com/


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

/goes to tv to watch cnn.... will return with opinion


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Glad hes dead... what else is there to say? It's great that we found him.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

/waiting for official death certificate

/uppercuts R1 and hops white fence


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

USA USA USA USA

Thats what I call determination!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Apparently the US has the body... Interesting. I feel like it's a good thing, but strategically Al Qaida isn't going anywhere.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Killed by U.S. military in Pakistan last week. DNA confirmed it.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good news indeed. Are we going to pull out now?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Congrats how many years did it take us?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

ICEE said:


> Congrats how many years did it take us?


Actually if you think about it were lucky to ever get him. Finding 1 person in a spread of countrys full of hills caves deserts and rugged terrain is wayyyyy difficult.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Their reporting that it was part of a Pakistani intelligence operation.

Glad that he's dead, but it's important that this doesn't distract people from the real issues.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

f*cking obama better hurry up and talk about osama. I have to go to bed it's been an hour since he was supposed to speak.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

No it isn't dw, they found him on the outskirts of a city, not in the mountains.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Traveller said:


> No it isn't dw, they found him on the outskirts of a city, not in the mountains.


I havent heard anything of that sort? You cant deny its hard finding one man, or that he was in the mountains for extended periods of time.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

WOOT WOOT


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Traveller said:


> No it isn't dw, they found him on the outskirts of a city, not in the mountains.


Your correct, He was killed in a mansion in pakistan. Thats probably why its take a while for us to get him, hes been in pakistan.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

well keep updating! im on a 20 hour car ride back home from vacation in fl and cant find anything online about it other then what people are saying on facebook and here lol.... I hope we pull out but i dont see it happening soon. Still have to clean up our mess and im sure this just pissed them even more off over there.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ohhh my godi cant believe it * tears *


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Im not going to ruin this moment for you americans who im sure are all jubilant in this moment.. all i gotta say is its about damn time and i wanna see a headshot


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yo but what are the chances of al queda bombing usa cause of all their hatred towards us


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

lets just put it like this.. if your brown skinned i wouldnt try to hop on a plane to america for a the next little while


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

As someone who was in NYC on 9/11/2001 and who knew some of 9/11 victims, this news was a little more personal and emotional.

I just want to say thank you to the CIA, our Armed Forces and all the agencies and people that worked hard and bravely to kill Bin Laden. We should not forget that the job is not finished and our Troops and Allies will still be fighting for years to come.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

The news has brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

woo hoo!!!!!!! i'm so happy


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Operation was less then 40 minutes long. Team was able to practice dry runs prior to going in. No team member casualties.

I'm hoping that some kind of helmet cam footage is released, but its my understanding that a woman that was being used as a hhuman shield was KIA


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

they should have shot him with tranqs brought him back to the US and let every family member of 9/11 victims kick him in the nuts... he is now a martyr and extremists around the world are vengefully mourning his death


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I think they killed him b/c if they got him alive, it woulda been a big problem prosecuting, holding, and transporting him back to the US. He woulda been a distraction to the other problems we have now and its sweet sweet justice an american shot him in the head. I'd rather have hiim dead.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Im not going to lie. 
Im waiting for the pics!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

diddye said:


> I think they killed him b/c if they got him alive, it woulda been a big problem prosecuting, holding, and transporting him back to the US. He woulda been a distraction to the other problems we have now and its sweet sweet justice an american shot him in the head. I'd rather have hiim dead.


 your probably right..its just to me a bullet through the dome is letting him off a little easy after all the suffering hes caused


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Also I think it's important the American people don't let this affect their vote in the coming election (it has previously happened), and not to forget the real problems the government isn't taking care of.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I wonder if pakistan gov't was harboring him. Remember the controversy with the american secretly in their country that defended himself and killed 2 pakistani's? It turned out we had a lot of intelligence officers operating there without their knowledge. I wonder if it were those guys that secretly gathered this intel that led to killing him.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Video up of the mansion


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

all i can say is this is good. well done to everyone involved in taking him out.
NOW can we gtfo of that place???


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

well thats one less evil man in the world. good stuff.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Please be true, good job. I need pics.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

ICEE said:


> Congrats how many years did it take us?


Be happy that it is confirmed. I would have thought he would have, or already did, die on his own and the world would never know who, what, when, why, and how.

Hopefully this brings closure to a lot of people. Now all we need is a few members of the Bush Admin arrested and or executed and all sides can have their closure. I think it is more a moral victory, doubt anything will change in the middle east.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Today is a good day.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Im happy for everyone but getting rid of the body of the most iconic terrorist so fast at sea, well the conspiracy theories are bound to manifest soon. They should have brought it back to the USA, shown it off.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm sad they buried him at sea too. It's a shame I'll never be able to take a dump on his grave.
So they found him in a million dollar mansion, next to a huge military base, in the middle of a major Pakistani city huh? Guess our "friends" have some explaining to do.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Not so fast, until I see proof, He is not dead.

I want some proof now, but oh wait they already dumped him off to the sea. What are they hiding?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

^^They're using facial recognition software and DNA testing to confirm it's him, but I doubt they'd have gone public with the news unless they were sure.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Thats true but f*ck, I wanted his body paraded everywhere like a trophy. Im still kind of unsure of the reality, just waiting on more news to pour in.


----------



## NARKOTIK (Mar 8, 2011)

dear friends.
U.S. commandos have carried your excellent work.
Ben Laden is part of the past.
a great victory for you and the world.
May 1, 2011 is a great day ..
thank you for your soldiers for their courage and dedication.
Narkotik


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I really hope so. BTW what heli crashed and was destroyed? I thought they said no one was hurt?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah, fishy. Even I dont believe it. They could have taken pictures and plastered them like they did when they killed Saddam's sons.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

uhhhhh damn it why the f*ck does the goverment have to hide everything from us its getting annoying !


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Do you guys think this will lead to the US government keeping the patriot act when it goes to expire on the 29th?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

The whole story I read seems fishy to me and almost a publicity stunt by Obama to be re-elected. From what I read osama was buried at sea for some reason so the only evidence that he is dead is what the government has given.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

If they did bury him at sea, it's to stop his grave becoming a place of worship by his radical followers. I doubt he's already been buried, I suspect a lot more forensic work is being done on his body before what they decide what to do with it.

The US is being cautious now, releasing pictures could be seen as the rejoicing of the killing of a man viewed by fanatics to be a martyr. I don't want his pictures released, let's be honest, even if he wasn't killed, besides closure for some, what difference has it actually made?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Traveller said:


> If they did bury him at see, it's to stop his grave becoming a place of worship by his radical followers. I doubt he's already been buried, I suspect a lot more forensic work is being done on his body before what they decide what to do with it.
> 
> The US is being cautious now, releasing pictures could be seen as the rejoicing of the killing of a man viewed by fanatics to be a martyr. I don't want his pictures released, let's be honest, even if he wasn't killed, besides closure for some, *what difference has it actually made?
> *


uhh the difference is that all those american lives lost was caused by this basterd and now he's dead. this brings alot of joy to those families who lost family members, friends, etc.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> The whole story I read seems fishy to me and almost a publicity stunt by Obama to be re-elected. From what I read osama was buried at sea for some reason so the only evidence that he is dead is what the government has given.


Tin foil is sold out everywhere.

I agree though the story is "fishy" and not fishy cause they threw his body in the water. I guess if they have can prove he's dead then there is alittle less evil in this world, but you know someone will not step up, take his place and fill that void. Like mentioned before, he just became one of the biggest martyrs for the radicals.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

gdamn idiots and the gdamn politics...already throwing stones at obama...gimme a f*cking break.


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

I think he wouldve become martyr one way or the other any way , prolly no point having him alive....besides they prolly had no choice.

Pakistani govt have some explaning to do , I dont buy that nobody knew/saw/suspected anything for yrs *shifty eyes*

Its silly when people drag his family into it.....maybe they shouldnt have killed Hitler also since he had family *facepalm*


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I still cant get over the fact that they found Osama f*cking Bin Laden, a man plastered on our televisions for nearly a decade, the most wanted man, yet they just dumped him in the ocean.

I hope some photos are released, perhaps a video, f*cking something. Otherwise I dont beleive any of this.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

piranha-freak101 said:


> If they did bury him at see, it's to stop his grave becoming a place of worship by his radical followers. I doubt he's already been buried, I suspect a lot more forensic work is being done on his body before what they decide what to do with it.
> 
> The US is being cautious now, releasing pictures could be seen as the rejoicing of the killing of a man viewed by fanatics to be a martyr. I don't want his pictures released, let's be honest, even if he wasn't killed, besides *closure* for some, what difference has it actually made?


uhh the difference is that all those american lives lost was caused by this basterd and now he's dead. this brings alot of joy to those families who lost family members, friends, etc.
[/quote]
Please look up the meaning of the word I highlighted in my post.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

10 Fukn years and he wasnt even in a damn cave. As nice as this is it doesnt change a damn thing. Its a war on terror and just like the war on drugs it will never end.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Not so fast, until I see proof, He is not dead.
> 
> I want some proof now, but oh wait they already dumped him off to the sea. What are they hiding?


You're kidding, right?


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

10 years, 2 wars, 919,967 deaths & $1,188,263,000,000 later, we managed to kill one person - and it doesn't change a damn thing.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ibanez247 said:


> 10 Fukn years and he wasnt even in a damn cave. As nice as this is it doesnt change a damn thing. Its a war on terror and just like the war on drugs it will never end.


You're right.
It's great that they got him.
Let's celebrate for a few minutes... then it'll be "back to war as usual."


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I doubt it'll change much- if anything.


----------



## NARKOTIK (Mar 8, 2011)

dear friends.
U.S. commandos have carried your excellent work.
Ben Laden is part of the past.
a great victory for you and the world.
May 1, 2011 is a great day ..
thank you for your soldiers for their courage and dedication.
Narkotik


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Not so fast, until I see proof, He is not dead.
> 
> I want some proof now, but oh wait they already dumped him off to the sea. What are they hiding?


You're kidding, right?
[/quote]

No. Im not kidding fool. The US just killed its most iconic enemy yet no trophy photos are revealed and they give him a burial at sea ASAP? Kind if fishy no? Or do you believe everything the government tells you?


----------



## NARKOTIK (Mar 8, 2011)

I think we should spare a thought for the victims and families of the September 11 attacks.
the soldier died in combat and their families
Narkotik

0.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

What about all the innocent civilians lost all over the world because of the whole war on terror?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Traveller said:


> What about all the innocent civilians lost all over the world because of the whole war on terror?


Why cant you post about the thread dt jr, and not about the same sh*t about civilians over and over


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

dt jr?

I am posting about the thread, someone said lets take a moment for the people effected, but he left out the innocents on the other side. As for civilians, I believe this thread is about a man that killed civilians in the US and many other countries, so I think my comment is perfect here


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I doubt many us citizens who are happy Osama is dead are thinking about civilians in the war on terror.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Which is why I mentioned it. 
People are getting caught up in the moment, only the days to come will show which way the US government takes in relation to this.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Just my 2 cents on this...Yes, I am happy that we finally got the bastard!...But lets hold back the reigns on the celebrations, folks..We still have a long ways to go and this probably made Osama into a martyr...which basically means that it will strengthen the resolve of the terrorists and increase the number of insurgents...People seem to forget that it has already been 7 years since we killed Saddam Hussein and billions and billions of dollars later, countless lives lost, we are still on square one for all intents and purposes...That is why this whole notion of the war on terror is ridiculous...Terrorism is a tactic, not a tangible enemy!...You are never going to eradicate it...If and when we finally get out of Iraq, Afghanistan, etc. and all our troops are home and safe, then I will cheer, cry, dance and be happy...Just keeping it real, P-Furians!.....God bless







....







.....Canada and the rest of our allies!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Not so fast, until I see proof, He is not dead.
> 
> I want some proof now, but oh wait they already dumped him off to the sea. What are they hiding?


You're kidding, right?
[/quote]

No. Im not kidding fool. The US just killed its most iconic enemy yet no trophy photos are revealed and they give him a burial at sea ASAP? Kind if fishy no? Or do you believe everything the government tells you?
[/quote]

Easy there Danny...









Yeah, I certainly don't believe everything the government tells us.
However, in this case, I believe it would be pretty ridiculous to think they're making this up.

I'm sure the pictures and footage are soon to come.
They wouldn't:

1.) Fake killing Bin Laden, knowing that they'd probably be called out on it.
2.) Not have adequate picture/video documentation to prove to the entire world.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

0S1R1S said:


> 10 years, 2 wars, 919,967 deaths & $1,188,263,000,000 later, we managed to kill one person - and it doesn't change a damn thing.


Best reply in the thread so far. Nothing has changed and nothing will were still an occupying force in 2 countries with a large part of the population not wanting us there.

I'm glad they didn't release pictures and I hope they don't. Yes, lets give the remaining terrorists something to point at and go "look what they did to us.". 2000 years ago they did that to a Jew named Jesus and it spawned a religion. We don't need to further enrage an already fanatical enemy. At this point you either believe he's dead or you don't. Personally, it's been 10 years and 2 wars, I can't believe we didn't get him sooner.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Sorry Da'Man, the US didn't kill Sadam, the Iraqi people did.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Traveller said:


> Sorry Da'Man, the US didn't kill Sadam, the Iraqi people did.


It's just a matter of semantics!..







..we captured him and turned him over to the Iraqi people!..Same difference!..You're just splitting hairs!..


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

***Autopsy report withheld from public***

Name (Osama bin Laden)
Age (54)
Cause of Death (Chuck Norris)

Actually Elvis and Andy Kaufman are better at hide and seek than Osama appearantly......lulz

*chuckles*


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

There's a death photo making it's way around the internet that according to the US is fake, but the bullet wound is in the right eye, which has only been officially reported AFTER the photo started going around......hmmm.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i am damn glad that he was captured. I dont think its anything more than a symbolic victory though, i think the fact that we hadnt bagged him for 10 years made us look silly. getting him closes a door. i am glad that obama made a point to differentiate him from muslims too. also im glad that he was killed and not captured as was said previously. i think the handling of the situation went really well.... he still will be a martyr to the crazies, but whatever... there wasnt really a way to avoid that.

one interesting thing i always thought about though was why he was never formally charged with what happened on 9/11. but whatever, thats never going to be answered.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Who celebrates a successful trophy hunt and kill by throwing it in the water? Last I checked you're supposed to cut its head off and mount it on your wall preferably above the fireplace.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

ZOSICK said:


> Who celebrates a successful trophy hunt and kill by throwing it in the water? Last I checked you're supposed to cut its head off and mount it on your wall preferably above the fireplace.


hahahaha.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Warning: Graphic



Spoiler


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Fake photo lmao.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

The writing in arabic says, "witness how information is fabricated".


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Instead of sending the SEALs in there we could have sent Elton John there years ago. He's been murdering ass holes for over 50 years


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Lol Thanks Trav. That just makes it 10000000000000x more funny.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

lol, no problem.
People really have hit a low point if they are believing that is a real picture. Even the fact its such a bad attempt to forge one, get the guy some photoshop, ms paint really isn't enough anymore.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

10pointers said:


> Warning: Graphic
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


http://photoblog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/05/02/6568249-webs-bin-laden-death-photo-just-the-photo-is-fake


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

possible attack if bin laden was killed or captured


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

uhh oh !


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

I forgot about him if I'm honest, it's been that long. It still feels odd to me why they can publicly hang saddam hussein but cant even expose any visual evidence of Bin Laden's passing.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

ICEE said:


> What about all the innocent civilians lost all over the world because of the whole war on terror?


Why cant you post about the thread dt jr, and not about the same sh*t about civilians over and over









[/quote]
he cant think of anything intelligent to say.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Guess now might be a good time for the US to pass another act


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

muskielover1 said:


> What about all the innocent civilians lost all over the world because of the whole war on terror?


Why cant you post about the thread dt jr, and not about the same sh*t about civilians over and over








[/quote]
he cant think of anything intelligent to say.
[/quote]
Well if only you'd enlighten people and take us out of the darkness we live in then we could post intelligent posts.
Still waiting btw


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

http://nationaljournal.com/whitehouse/the-secret-team-that-killed-bin-laden-20110502?print=true


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Traveller said:


> What about all the innocent civilians lost all over the world because of the whole war on terror?


Why cant you post about the thread dt jr, and not about the same sh*t about civilians over and over








[/quote]
he cant think of anything intelligent to say.
[/quote]
Well if only you'd enlighten people and take us out of the darkness we live in then we could post intelligent posts.
Still waiting btw








[/quote]
what are you waiting for?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I think a pic needs to be shown... if Obama can be pressured into showing a birth certificate they can surely show a picture of the most wanted man in the world with his head blown off


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

^Hes bringin up a legitimate point. Ok, we won...lets not agitate the situation any more. We pissed off enough terrorists my offing their leader lets not ask for another terrorist attack by celebrating it.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Don't you have kids? Do you really think its necessary to troll people over the internet at your age muskie? 
Those questions are rhetorical, I don't want to hear the answers, just think about them yourself.

Back on topic, I suspect if pics are going to be released it will be after the media storm were seeing now has cooled off. Though the people do deserve at least some evidence.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

troll?over 2k posts in a month about nothing is a troll to me.
if you see me post about anything,just dont respond.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

muskielover1 said:


> troll?over 2k posts in a month about nothing is a troll to me.
> if you see me post about anything,just dont respond.


Troll 
So posting legitimate posts, contributing to discussion in a civil manner is trolling in your book?
Stop hating on my post count, you can have my account if you want, the mods can wipe the post count, I like contributing first and foremost, post count is something silly I joke about and to me is pointless.

It's also May muskie, I joined end of February, I believe that is more then a month.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

muskielover1 said:


> if you see me post about anything,just dont respond.


again,see above.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Both of you shutup alright. Osama Bin Laden diied okay, have some respect. Instead of arguing like buffoons can we just take ONE minute to remember such a man.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

osamas grave isnt worthy of my piss


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

DT you crazy troll


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

muskielover1 said:


> osamas grave isnt worthy of my piss


If you knew Osama hes was (is?) a very polite, intelligent, and personable man. Thats why he was your governments hero in the 80s. I say we forget about what hes done in the past, and just remember him as a man. RIP Binny.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

^^You're losing your touch man. A good troll always makes his posts sound semi-beliveable. I'm too busy laughing at that one to be pissed at you.








So, anybody else a big skeptical that our "friends" the Pakistanis had no clue one of the most wanted men in the world was hanging out only 60 miles from their country's capital, next to a major military installation, in a million dollar estate? Me thinks Pakistan is going to permanently be on our sh*t list in a month or two.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

It's complicated with Pakistan, they have an extensive nuclear program which the US doesn't mind and they have cooperated with the US on many occasions in the fight against terrorism. It's still a little early to know what the full story is on how much information was shared between Pakistani and US officials. Though suspicions were proved right, that Bin Laden was in fact in Pakistan and not Afghanistan, for how long, no one knows yet. I just wish they release more info about the operation, let the people know exactly what had happened leading up to the killing instead of claiming everything is confidential.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

theyve known he was there since august.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

ive also always wondered why they spell his name different from time to time....usama and osama.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

TheSpaz13 said:


> ^Hes bringin up a legitimate point. Ok, we won...lets not agitate the situation any more. We pissed off enough terrorists my offing their leader lets not ask for another terrorist attack by celebrating it.


i'll be honest right now...as a quasi-liberal, left leaning member here, i have to say f*ck them...we SHOULD celebrate this, and we SHOULD do whatever we want to do because thats what we stand for...if we sit around afraid to offend a group of 3rd world nations by showing a picture of our sword enemy dead, with bullets through his head, then they've done what they wanted to do, which is to intimidate/control us...i say release the picture, and f*ck the middle east...if they want to subscribe to civilized ideals like the rest of the modern world...that's fine...but if they want to continue defiling life, then we should not be afraid to show pictures of their slain leaders.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

^good post


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Come on r1dermon your better then that bro, I always read intelligent stuff from you but that was sad









Putting pictures up of the dead, regardless of whether they were good or bad is far from civilised. Bin Laden was not a leader in the Middle East, he was a leader of a global terrorist network unwanted by the majority in the Middle East and the rest of the world. Posting images can be viewed from one standpoint as a justification that those that lost their lives during the whole war on terror is justified because one man was killed.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

r1dermon said:


> ^Hes bringin up a legitimate point. Ok, we won...lets not agitate the situation any more. We pissed off enough terrorists my offing their leader lets not ask for another terrorist attack by celebrating it.


i'll be honest right now...as a quasi-liberal, left leaning member here, i have to say f*ck them...we SHOULD celebrate this, *and we SHOULD do whatever we want to do because thats what we stand for...*if we sit around afraid to offend a group of 3rd world nations by showing a picture of our sword enemy dead, with bullets through his head, then they've done what they wanted to do, which is to intimidate/control us...i say release the picture, and f*ck the middle east...if they want to subscribe to civilized ideals like the rest of the modern world...that's fine...but if they want to continue defiling life, then we should not be afraid to show pictures of their slain leaders.
[/quote]

What is it that you stand for, exactly?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

traveller, it's hard, as an american, to look at the middle east with sympathy. terrorists from that area have bombed our buildings, our ships, killed our people, etc...i remember when 9/11 happened, there was video from pakistan with THOUSANDS of people in the streets applauding osama bin laden...so really, it's difficult to look at the middle east and say "yeah, most of them like us"...i mean, i WANT to believe that...but here's the major underlying issue for me. we are america, and as arrogant as that sounds, i think for all the sh*t we've gone through because of this guy, a symbol for terrorism around the world, we should not be afraid to show his mutilated body...because if the muslim world didn't really like him, and was more on our side, then they'd also applaud his death as we do. to say that osamas death is anything but a joyous occasion is IMO, a mischaracterization. muslims should be in the streets with signs, celebrating the death of this man, who has caused so much grief towards their religion...much like they were in the streets in pakistan on my TV when the WTC was torpedoed. this man was pure evil, and should be disrespected as such...i have no problem showcasing his mutilated corpse, although i do think it was a good thing to dispose of it in the sea. the only people that should be offended by the showing off of his remains, are terrorists IMO.

we can debate till the end of time if this will cause an outbreak of retaliatory strikes against US interests by terror cells...but IMO, who cares? if the extremists cry "dont show his body or else", why should be back down? as patrick henry proclaimed, "give me liberty, or give me death". this man, osama bin laden, and his followers, were, and are, enemies of liberty, and must therefore be treated as the trash that they are.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

yeah,all the killing going on in the world,games kids play on PS3 like black ops(or whatever),movies we watch,ect,ect...i could go on forever,and you cant show a pic of the guy who weve been trying to kill for over a decade??????puh-lease.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Udai and Qusay Hussein were plastered all over the media within minutes and they weren't just shot in the head, they were riddled with dozens of bullets each and one had his head crushed.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

The US administration decided not to show photos (if there are any) yet, not governments in the Middle East. Pakistani TV is showing the compound, footage that was taken minutes after initial strike, the aftermath Al Jazeera is doing the same also showing peoples reactions to it. Media showing images of people happy after 9/11 was a small minority of brainwashed fools and in no way represents the majority. Same could go for any situation in recent times that had the cockroaches crawl out from under the floor boards to celebrate the loss of human life.

You have to remember how many of these terrorist organisations came to be, trying to pin the blame somewhere will get you no where. These people started gaining power, because sadly at one point in history someone made the miscalculation that they would be easier to control.

This is a far more complicated situation then most media outlets make it seem. With recent revolutions through out the Middle East, the western media has only covered those which regimes it seeks to get rid off. With these revolutions going on, with people already being killed by authoritarian governments that the US is supporting and turning a blind cheek too, heightening the risk of terrorist attacks by posting pictures will lead to more military intervention into further oppressing the people. People want freedom here, people want the right to live in peace, people are fed up of authoritarian governments and sadly the US allows them to be oppressed.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

the bigger thing is, i think...most people who are here in america sat in front of a TV set on 9/11/01 and watched people jump to their deaths from almost 100 stories above the ground. as much as the rest of the world (including canadiens) like to comment on american policy, and 9/11, honestly, it's not about you guys, because your country wasn't attacked. your neighbors werent killed on their homelands turf at the hands of crazy terrorists. this is for the american people first and foremost. the pictures would provide closure i think, and that's kind of a big deal considering what this country has had to endure for the past decade.

(re:the US allows them to be oppressed) the people will fight and die for what they believe in. if they want freedom, they will fight and die for it...thats the way it's always been, that's the way it'll always be. freedom is not cheap, and it doesn't come easy...and even when you get it, it comes under attack from every side. if the people of iraq, or afghanistan, or any other country for that matter (including modern USA) wanted freedom, they'd revolt, and fight, and DIE for freedom, because that's the price.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Screw the pictures. I want to see the live video that Boehner was talking about today.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Udai and Qusay's father was hung by his own people, you think people care a child molester and a maniac where killed? No one wants any of this bullsh*t the people are tired of oppressive governments and oppressive terrorist organisations.

Then why support their deaths?

You can't preach freedom and support authoritarianism. That is the flaw in US foreign policy and modern day political thinking.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

You mean Canadians.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

http://extras.mnginteractive.com/live/media/site205/2011/0502/20110502_121815_SU01-OSAMA-BODY-GRAPHIC_300.jpg

This looks shopped. I can tell from some of the pixels, and from seeing quite a few shops in my time


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Danny Tanner said:


> Im happy for everyone but getting rid of the body of the most iconic terrorist so fast at sea, well the conspiracy theories are bound to manifest soon. They should have brought it back to the USA, shown it off.


EXACTY, Until i see proof either DNA or Pictures I will consider this a lie from the American Government to the people. This day and age nothing is too 'graphic nature' to be shown.

No PIC OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN , lol


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Not so fast, until I see proof, He is not dead.
> 
> I want some proof now, but oh wait they already dumped him off to the sea. What are they hiding?


I heard they didnt want him to be burried and end up with a pilgrimage site. No countries would take his body and the safest way to dispose of someone of his standings is to do away with the body. Burrying him might cause quite a conflict in the area he is burried. 
Im not about to even listen to the oh so predictable conspiracy crap. Everything is a conspiracy. When the guy never makes another video again and is never spotted again, even then people (like with elvis) will still insist he's livin it up somewhere. 
And Im sure the pictures will be posted in time. But even THEN people will still be like "fake". I trust he's dead. But Im not so overexcited as to think terrorism is dead with him.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

it's not a flaw...it's self preservation. supporting the proliferation of knowledge and liberty is a much better alternative to what most countries live with daily. the people of the middle east are realizing that they've been sold short, and are starting to fight for what they want. it's epic!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Mattones said:


> Im happy for everyone but getting rid of the body of the most iconic terrorist so fast at sea, well the conspiracy theories are bound to manifest soon. They should have brought it back to the USA, shown it off.


EXACTY, Until i see proof either DNA or Pictures I will consider this a lie from the American Government to the people. This day and age nothing is too 'graphic nature' to be shown.

No PIC OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN , lol
[/quote]

I think its the Islamic "One Day" ritual... When dealing with the islamic religion, you have to think of the 1 Billion of them comparing the to the 307 million Americans. I know for a fact and from experience regarding the one day ritual. Trust me, I would have rather left our dead enemy than physically pick them up and transport them into towns like I did often with my unit.

But honestly, I just think America was jealous of the Royal Wedding coverage.....


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Thats fake B_ack


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

But US foreign policy doesn't support the liberty of those being oppressed. 
The second the US *frees itself* and separates big business from politics, then we'll see liberty.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Traveller, you're like the Debbie Downer of PFury. You take the fun out of every thread.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Traveller said:


> But US foreign policy doesn't support the liberty of those being oppressed.
> The second the US *frees itself* and separates big business from politics, then we'll see liberty.


A F*CKING MEN! i totally agree man. thats why this is sooo foreign to me, because for once, i feel like the president, and the government did this for the people of the USA. this is such a win for the PEOPLE, as it was the people who died on 9/11, the people have received a full dosage of justice, and i personally couldn't be happier for the populace of the USA. the government be damned, the people can declare a WIN on this one. i have always been a supporter of the efforts to get osama...i think iraq really degrades that in peoples minds. the afghan war, and the persuit of osama, was a noble cause IMO.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im fine with no pictures and no grave site. Time to close the book on this individual. I think that would be the ultimate punishment for someone like this.....move on without further thought.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Here's a picture I dont think has made its way too far out yet, a friend in the IAVA got it to me. You can see the compound pictures on the laptop:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

TheWayThingsR said:


> But US foreign policy doesn't support the liberty of those being oppressed.
> The second the US *frees itself* and separates big business from politics, then we'll see liberty.


A F*CKING MEN! i totally agree man. thats why this is sooo foreign to me, because for once, i feel like the president, and the government did this for the people of the USA. this is such a win for the PEOPLE, as it was the people who died on 9/11, the people have received a full dosage of justice, and i personally couldn't be happier for the populace of the USA. the government be damned, the people can declare a WIN on this one. i have always been a supporter of the efforts to get osama...i think iraq really degrades that in peoples minds. the afghan war, and the persuit of osama, was a noble cause IMO.
[/quote]
Some of the war can be justified from certain viewpoints, but some of it was done purely for business. It is a good moral booster first and foremost for the people that he was killed, but the organisation he was allowed to build over the years prior to 9/11 is still very intact.

Glad we agree on something


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Timing is everything.http://www.nationaljournal.com/nationalsecurity/house-approves-patriot-act-extension-bill-20110217


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

bawb, that's coming down may 27th...there is HOPE for CHANGE!!!!


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

I HAVE NO WORDS TO SAY


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm sick of hearing Americans preach about Liberty and all that, and defend the Patriot Act.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

For anybody who's seriously entertaining the notion that Bin Laden wasn't really killed and the U.S. is making it up... consider this.

If the U.S. lies and says they killed him when they actually didn't... and then Bin Laden comes on camera and says: "Bullshit, here I am..." how's that gonna make the U.S. Government look to the U.S. and the rest of the world?
We'd never ever be trusted again with anything.

You really think the U.S. is gonna be that stupid?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

^^Exactly. Same reason anyone with at least one brain cell wasn't a birther. A lie that big could never be contained forever. 
As far as picturees go.....from the way I read the articles it seems like they have live footage of the entire raid taken from helmet/gun cameras off the SEALs. That's the sh*t I want to see. 
As for what was actually accomplished today.....we have just told the entire world that if you f*ck us, we WILL f*ck back. Wheather it takes a day, a month, or a decade, sooner or later, payback will come and boy oh boy will it be a bitch. Woe to the stupid motherfuckers that awaken the sleeping giant.









"We will not tire, we will not falter, and we will not fail."--George W. Bush


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

10pointers said:


> I'm sick of hearing Americans preach about Liberty and all that, and defend the Patriot Act.


I'm sick of your worthless complaints. Get lost. Don't know where you're from but remember that a lot of people died in the name of freedom around the world.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

matc said:


> I'm sick of hearing Americans preach about Liberty and all that, and defend the Patriot Act.


I'm sick of your worthless complaints. Get lost. Don't know where you're from but remember that *a lot of people died in the name of freedom* around the world.
[/quote]
The very same freedoms the patriot act takes away from US citizens.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Traveller said:


> I'm sick of hearing Americans preach about Liberty and all that, and defend the Patriot Act.


I'm sick of your worthless complaints. Get lost. Don't know where you're from but remember that *a lot of people died in the name of freedom* around the world.
[/quote]
The very same freedoms the patriot act takes away from US citizens.
[/quote]
I was talking freedom in general. There's no perfect country but don't tell me americans have no freedom compared to other countries. Tell that to a North Korean, pretty sure he'll punch your face. I am not even from the usa and I'm tired of people like you always complaning and pointing fingers at them.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i'll be honest, i dont know many people who defend the patriot act...and the ones i do are f*cking stupid...so it doesn't really matter to me.









lets not derail such a sweet topic though.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Nuff said!





















































And finally too all the downers in this thread..


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

matc said:


> I'm sick of hearing Americans preach about Liberty and all that, and defend the Patriot Act.


I'm sick of your worthless complaints. Get lost. Don't know where you're from but remember that *a lot of people died in the name of freedom* around the world.
[/quote]
The very same freedoms the patriot act takes away from US citizens.
[/quote]
I was talking freedom in general. There's no perfect country but don't tell me americans have no freedom compared to other countries. Tell that to a North Korean, pretty sure he'll punch your face. I am not even from the usa and I'm tired of people like you always complaning and pointing fingers at them.
[/quote]
lol, your arguing this with the wrong person


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Traveller said:


> I'm sick of hearing Americans preach about Liberty and all that, and defend the Patriot Act.


I'm sick of your worthless complaints. Get lost. Don't know where you're from but remember that *a lot of people died in the name of freedom* around the world.
[/quote]
The very same freedoms the patriot act takes away from US citizens.
[/quote]
I was talking freedom in general. There's no perfect country but don't tell me americans have no freedom compared to other countries. Tell that to a North Korean, pretty sure he'll punch your face. I am not even from the usa and I'm tired of people like you always complaning and pointing fingers at them.
[/quote]
lol, your arguing this with the wrong person








[/quote]

All right then, nevermind ! Back on topic, I'm wondering if US relations with Pakistan will deteriorate with that crap.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

People spend BIG MONEY to kill a trophy! I'm really pissed I haven't had the option to see video...I want to see what my 2010 tax bill paid for...Other than helping the poor and elderly.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

That Poor Navy SEAL who put the round in Osama's head.... He's the one I feel worst for.... He walked out of that mission the f*cking man of all men, then into a room with his peers to get his medal, and then to never be named for as long as history is written.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Real heroes don't need recognition.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^Shut up. You know that mother f*cker wants to tell all his buddies. You would too.

Plus he doesn't receive a dime of that $25M


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Shut up. Nothing's stopping him from telling his buddies.
I'm sure he'll be plenty recognized in his circle.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh dont get butt hurt at my "shut up". I'm just saying that the majority of Spec Ops aren't like what you see in the movies, gung ho, gung ho, gung ho. Outside of work they're just like you and I. Well not quite like you, most of them are straight.

zing!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

You're such a silly goose WTR... I was just havin' fun with ya about the "shut up" thing.








Don't get so "butt hurt" over it.









And you don't need to explain to me what "Special Ops" guys are like, I was raised by military parents (dad was bodyguard to the U.S. Ambassador and mother was secretary for the same Ambassador... handling Top Secret "Eyes Only" documents... and I myself not only served, but was offered a "Military Intelligence" position.

And yeah, some of them are indeed way more "gung ho" than you might think.

Anywho, you've got a really piss-poor attitude my friend... I hope someday you find a way to knock that chip off your shoulder.
You'll be happier as a result, I promise you.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Traveller said:


> I'm sick of hearing Americans preach about Liberty and all that, and defend the Patriot Act.


I'm sick of your worthless complaints. Get lost. Don't know where you're from but remember that *a lot of people died in the name of freedom* around the world.
[/quote]
The very same freedoms the patriot act takes away from US citizens.
[/quote]

Like it or not, the info we got from the patriot act laid the groundwork for getting osama.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Funny how threads like this seem to bring out the "prick" in some people.

Bin Laden's dead.
I think anybody who's not a terrorist sees that as being _"good news."_

I mean... right?
Sheesus.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

my priest was a navy seal...so naturally, since he's a priest, we always used to ask him if he'd ever killed someone, and of course, he refused to say...he would say "i've neutralized a threat". haha. bastard...most jacked priest ever.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ That's awesome man!









I've got a buddy who was a green beret... he's the most "unassuming" guy you'd ever meet... looks and acts like your typical businessman.
Based on the stories that he IS able to tell me... he's been through some pretty wild stuff!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

it's funny because my priest would draw you into cool ass stories, and then he'd say "i better not say any more", and laugh it off...such a prick. like "one time, they assembled a team of recon guys to accompany the seals to infiltrate a compound in columbia...you know, one of those drug cartel raids...man you shoulda seen the intel we had on these guys"...then we're all like "wow, like what, what was the intel, how much coke did they have, how many guns were there, did you have to shoot someone", and he'd just be like "you know i better not say". bahahaha.

i work with a recon marine who is the same way...the mfer will start some crazy james bond story and then abruptly stop...im like WTF!!!


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

hey if limbaugh can praise obama...we should all leave the politics aside and celebrate it for a bit


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I think they fukd it up. I'm glad they got him but they never should have leaked it out that they killed him. They should have been smart & stated they captured him instead & that he'll spend the rest of his miserable in a 4x8.. Why make him a martar?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^I like that

Anybody watching AC360 right now? "The Administration doesn't feel any credible pressure to release the photos."


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

a story that started for me when my whole class was brought into the gym in gr 4 to watch the news, we were all like wtf going on then we were told america was attacked, i thought i was ww3( i think i was 9 or 10 that was the first thing in my head) but then we watched what happened. Will never forget that day and how it affected me and so many other around the world and in the u.s.a, still cant belive this happened last night, i was in shock when i saw it on the news and sorta still am.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> I think they fukd it up. I'm glad they got him but they never should have leaked it out that they killed him. They should have been smart & stated they captured him instead & that he'll spend the rest of his miserable in a 4x8.. Why make him a martar?


Yeah but if you do that, plenty of tin hats will come out and wonder why no interview is allowed, no pics, no guard to say they fed osama. Etc.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

lets not forget the terrorist harboring pricks of pakistan.didnt know anything about it my ass.a mansion thats more like a bunker in the middle of a poor area with no wires of any kind going into it,yet we have known he was there for quite some time now.then the prick from pakistan is mad that the US performed an operation without their consent or knowledge in their country.f*ck you.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

First their lies with the nuke scientist Khan....now this. We should pull our aid anyways if they're playing both sides and lets see how they fare against India.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> I think they fukd it up. I'm glad they got him but they never should have leaked it out that they killed him. They should have been smart & stated they captured him instead & that he'll spend the rest of his miserable in a 4x8.. Why make him a martar?


Yeah but if you do that, plenty of tin hats will come out and wonder why no interview is allowed, no pics, no guard to say they fed osama. Etc.
[/quote]

Dead is better than alive. Dumping him at sea helped reduce the martyr factor as there is no grave to go worship him at. Getting him in a nice facility living in comfort instead of in a cave somewhere should piss off a few followers, and the fact that we went in and took him out up close and personal instead of dropping a bomb doesn't hurt either. If you kept him alive, then you have a bigger problem of people taking hostages and such trying to get him released. He would have been a living martyr and a huge liability in a 4x8.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)




----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> bawb, that's coming down may 27th...there is HOPE for CHANGE!!!!


Not to derail this thread but that's not going to happen. Those provisions were supposed to expire before and were extended, they were extended again as a delaying tactic. The government doesn't want to give these "tools" up, so a more cynical man might think the timing for bin Laden's demise was auspicious for the proponents of the so-called Patriot Act. The coming unrest ensures the "need" for the renewal of those provisions.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

If you speak about the evil that the government does the patriot act will track you to till the type in your blood.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Are you drunk DT?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry muskie.

Anyways Im still excited for more news about this. Cant wait what the next few days will bring.

Did anyone else always assume OBL was dead long time ago? He was like a myth. Im still really shocked that he is potentially dead, an eveb more shocked that he was actually seen then shot. I bet Morgan Spurlock provided the intel for his death. Good job Morgan.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

I jet saw that he was asked to surrender before they shot him.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Serious? It would have been jokes if he surrendered. Everybody in the room would have been like "pfffft you serious famz????".


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Shark bait. Lmao!


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Anyone had the UBL drink yet?2shots and a splash of water.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

And since he was buried at sea,he gets 72 sturgeons


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

muskielover1 said:


> Anyone had the UBL drink yet?2shots and a splash of water.


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

-Be true to yourself , be true to your country....be a Real American ! (quote Hulk Hogan)

Truer words were never spoken in this case.....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

now that bin laden is dead. can we have him featured on the next COD in one of the missions??


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

The reason pix havent surfaced is cuz Vince made an agreement with Barack for Taker vs Osama next yr at WM....after all it can be Takers 20-0 yknow.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

IMO, to think that the death of Bin Laden will crumble terrorism is like thinking that the death of the pope would end catholicism.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

He will return as a rapper


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

talk abbottabad place to hide.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I heard this morning on the radio that Osama was in that compound for the past six years. I for one dont think he was never hiding in some cave. The government cant find the most wanted in the states and Im sure they dont go hide in caves. In watching the news a lot of of middle eastern peopel seem to want to see real prof he is dead as well. There have been other instances where he was claimed to be killed so yeah a lot of poeple arent going to believe a simple statement and want physical proof. Really though it would be totally retarded to say hes dead if he wasnt really dead. The backlash woudl be catastophic if he resurfaced a few years later.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i never thought he hid in caves either. reason being is simple, this is the leader of the worlds largest terror organization. even so, he has tons of support over there. it would have been easy to slip in a place like they caught him. i think he made his videos in caves to obscure his position. but a man of osama's standings where he is from wont be forced into hiding in the wild.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

You guys want to see the new pic?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

http://www.tmz.com/2011/05/03/white-house-osama-bin-laden-death-photo-barack-obama-corpse-body-bullet-face-head/


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I already got it I guess I will pm it to anyone that wants it


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

pm me it. you better not be rick rolling me


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks a lot more real than the last one that is for sure


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sure does


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

def does.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That one was a fake guys..still looking at the present moment


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

/\

PM me the pic.....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

another fake one? its getting dull now.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

It is isn't it?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

I picture won't prove anything. It was known with Sadam that he had body doubles, who's to say Bin Laden didn't also.

I want the DNA evidence not a picture of a dead guy who might look like him, and that is what will truly prove one of the biggest drags on human development is gone.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I want feces samples.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

muskielover1 said:


> lets not forget the terrorist harboring pricks of pakistan.didnt know anything about it my ass.a mansion thats more like a bunker in the middle of a poor area with no wires of any kind going into it,yet we have known he was there for quite some time now.then the prick from pakistan is mad that the US performed an operation without their consent or knowledge in their country.f*ck you.


We finally agree on something. Pakistan needs to be our little bitch in the middle east for a while cuz of this. There is no way they didn't know what was going on. I can understand why they're pissed though. If they did that to us there would be a full defensive swing by our military...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> The whole story I read seems fishy to me and almost a publicity stunt by Obama to be re-elected. From what I read osama was buried at sea for some reason so the only evidence that he is dead is what the government has given.


Tin foil is sold out everywhere.

I agree though the story is "fishy" and not fishy cause they threw his body in the water. I guess if they have can prove he's dead then there is alittle less evil in this world, but you know someone will not step up, take his place and fill that void. Like mentioned before, he just became one of the biggest martyrs for the radicals.
[/quote]

Do not fear, I already have my tinfoil hat and an antiprobing chastity belt on for good measure just incase any probing aliens decide to invade earth.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

TheSpaz13 said:


> lets not forget the terrorist harboring pricks of pakistan.didnt know anything about it my ass.a mansion thats more like a bunker in the middle of a poor area with no wires of any kind going into it,yet we have known he was there for quite some time now.then the prick from pakistan is mad that the US performed an operation without their consent or knowledge in their country.f*ck you.


We finally agree on something. Pakistan needs to be our little bitch in the middle east for a while cuz of this. There is no way they didn't know what was going on. I can understand why they're pissed though. If they did that to us there would be a full defensive swing by our military...
[/quote]
right,but they are inept,and we arent.if we wouldve told them,they wouldve tipped him off,and bye bye osama.we dont harbor terrorists either.if i lived in pakistan,and my country was as inept as they are,i would welcome the USA to come in and TCB...ESPECIALLY if its UBL.the only guy who was actually bitching about pissing on the pakistani soverignty is the ex-president(forget the name)but nobody else that ive heard is saying much.it wont be a problem.
more proof we are the best nation in the world!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Best Nation In The World







. Only an American retard would insult the scores of other nations with such an uneducated statement. No wonder so many people have such hate for the USA. You have A LOT to learn, a lot.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

He has trouble reading DT, leave him alone.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Proof the USA is the best nation? How about how NATO can't function without our leadership? They beg for our air power against a Libyan air force that has no planes. How is there a shortage of planes with all those nations put together? Why did it take so long for the UN to act on Libya? B/c they wanted the US to lead it. Who did Japan look to first when they had their nuke problem? Who pumped Osamas eye full of lead?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Pakistan is on the way out with being in the States good book. They're f*cking done with them it's looking like and taking their 180 billion over the last five years with them. I am thinking f*ck it and bro out with India. Both Democrats and Republicans are pissed with the Pakistan government and I never heard someone back track so badly than the former president there. He came on the record a ton of times saying that OBL was in Afghanistan and no way was he there. Now they look like f*cking idiots and the States are pissed and Pakistans pissed and India needs a new friend.

For all you people out there that think that killing OBL was a joke are fucked. You think they would cause all this sh*t over some hoax? This is getting to be boiling point as the only thing that us on the news is sh*t pertaining to this whole situation. 
Hopefully they release a photo soon and solve all this sh*t soon at least on our end.

Even in f*cking DEATH OSAMA IS f*cking WITH THE WORLD. PATHETIC.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Traveller said:


> I picture won't prove anything. It was known with Sadam that he had body doubles, who's to say Bin Laden didn't also.
> 
> I want the DNA evidence not a picture of a dead guy who might look like him, and that is what will truly prove one of the biggest drags on human development is gone.


Are you a trained DNA specialist? If they did, you'd just claim its fake. Fact is there is no way to prove anything to conspiracy theorists because they're gonna believe what they want to believe.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Jesus it's the same everywhere.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

diddye said:


> Proof the USA is the best nation? How about how NATO can't function without our leadership? They beg for our air power against a Libyan air force that has no planes. How is there a shortage of planes with all those nations put together? Why did it take so long for the UN to act on Libya? B/c they wanted the US to lead it. Who did Japan look to first when they had their nuke problem? Who pumped Osamas eye full of lead?


How about the long list of social problems your country has? How about how the average worker gets fucked in his ass by your government? How about the years upon years of USA Agression that are the sole reason for the creations of people like Osama Bin Laden? Dont ever insult humanity by calling yourselves the best.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

Getting involved in Libya is wrong, that's why it took so long for the UN to act on it.
The US wants to lead NATO, and it wants to lead the advance in Libya. Why didn't rebels ask the US first instead of the French for a no fly zone?
No proof has been released yet about the US pumping Bin Laden full of lead other then words and promises. We all know what happened last time the US administration said a bunch of words and promises. I think it had to do with Iraq being responsible for 9/11, and then Iraq having WMD's. Not saying they didn't, but there pretty hesitant to release the DNA tests, probably saving them for closser to election day to get people to re-vote Obama.

BTW I'm not anti-american, I'm anti government, and to be frank, the US government sucks balls.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

The USA cares more about Osama than its citizens. Thats why your government made him and his family MILLIONS while you bust your ass all day for chump change when put into perspective. Your Government Loved Osama. f*cking adored him.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

diddye said:


> I picture won't prove anything. It was known with Sadam that he had body doubles, who's to say Bin Laden didn't also.
> 
> I want the DNA evidence not a picture of a dead guy who might look like him, and that is what will truly prove one of the biggest drags on human development is gone.


Are you a trained DNA specialist? If they did, you'd just claim its fake. Fact is there is no way to prove anything to conspiracy theorists because they're gonna believe what they want to believe.
[/quote]

I'm not claiming it's fake, and by no means am I a DNA specialist, but from my understanding is that it would need to be legit because of all the independent medical boards out there that would have a field day if the US government released fake results.

btw love the Obama Mao thing you got going on in the display pic, very cool


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Danny Tanner said:


> I picture won't prove anything. It was known with Sadam that he had body doubles, who's to say Bin Laden didn't also.
> 
> I want the DNA evidence not a picture of a dead guy who might look like him, and that is what will truly prove one of the biggest drags on human development is gone.


Are you a trained DNA specialist? If they did, you'd just claim its fake. Fact is there is no way to prove anything to conspiracy theorists because they're gonna believe what they want to believe.
[/quote]

I'm not claiming it's fake, and by no means am I a DNA specialist, but from my understanding is that it would need to be legit because of all the independent medical boards out there that would have a field day if the US government released fake results.

btw love the Obama Mao thing you got going on in the display pic, very cool








[/quote]

Well from what I read, the reason the DNA isn't released is b/c its still being processed. The DNA they first conducted was a preliminary one and they're waiting for the official one. If his death is a fake, I'm SURE osama will release a video soon to discredit the US.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

Definitely would do, I know their not lying about his death, but when exactly he died is still fair game to question.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Danny Tanner said:


> The USA cares more about Osama than its citizens. Thats why your government made him and his family MILLIONS while you bust your ass all day for chump change when put into perspective. Your Government Loved Osama. f*cking adored him.


Umm...Osama's family made money in the construction business in saudi arabia. Not only that but his family disowned him.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Theres no such thing as a perfect country, but many a lot more ideal to live in than America. Fact.

Oh and Osama was given millions of dollars when he was your country's hero to fight Soviets. Must be really awesome knowing he recieved millions of YOUR dollars haha!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

His family actually made a lot of their fortune through establishing oil contracts with the Bush family and a lot of prominent American business families. They do have a large return from construction projects in Saudi Arabia, and they did disown Osama after the terrorist attacks began after the Soviet Afghanistan war. But prior to that, Osama himself was supported by his family and the US government.
Let's just be happy an evil man is no longer with us and not get into family histories.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Osama's hatred towards the states was spawned by the USA Aggression he and the wise deemed unacceptable. He used his expert USA provided training to lay the foundations for his terrorism.

The USA aggression that is taking place today in Iraq and Afghanistan will spawn another Bin Laden one day. Thank you United States for making this world even more dangerous!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Obama's hatred towards the states was spawned by the USA Aggression he and the wise deemed unacceptable. He used his expert USA provided training to lay the foundations for his terrorism.
> 
> The USA aggression that is taking place today in Iraq and Afghanistan will spawn another Bin Laden one day. Thank you United States for making this world even more dangerous!


fixed lol


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Traveller said:


> Getting involved in Libya is wrong, that's why it took so long for the UN to act on it.
> The US wants to lead NATO, and it wants to lead the advance in Libya. Why didn't rebels ask the US first instead of the French for a no fly zone?
> No proof has been released yet about the US pumping Bin Laden full of lead other then words and promises. We all know what happened last time the US administration said a bunch of words and promises. I think it had to do with Iraq being responsible for 9/11, and then Iraq having WMD's. Not saying they didn't, but there pretty hesitant to release the DNA tests, probably saving them for closser to election day to get people to re-vote Obama.
> 
> BTW I'm not anti-american, I'm anti government, and to be frank, the US government sucks balls.


Well im fine with the world getting things done on USA's dime.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Danny Tanner said:


> Osama's hatred towards the states was spawned by the USA Aggression he and the wise deemed unacceptable. He used his expert USA provided training to lay the foundations for his terrorism.
> 
> The USA aggression that is taking place today in Iraq and Afghanistan will spawn another Bin Laden one day. Thank you United States for making this world even more dangerous!


US aggression? Excuse me but enlighten us on WHEN he started hating us. I believe it has something to do with us using Saudi land to drive the Iraqi's out of Kuwait who they invaded.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Danny Tanner said:


> Theres no such thing as a perfect country, but many a lot more ideal to live in than America. *Opinion.*


Fixed for you. Its like saying Cookies and Cream Ice Cream is the best. FACT.

One's perfect country could be another's worst country. Right now though I'll say I'm happy to live in this country or Canada vs living in North Korea, Libya or Iran.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Getting involved in Libya is wrong, that's why it took so long for the UN to act on it.
> The US wants to lead NATO, and it wants to lead the advance in Libya. Why didn't rebels ask the US first instead of the French for a no fly zone?
> No proof has been released yet about the US pumping Bin Laden full of lead other then words and promises. We all know what happened last time the US administration said a bunch of words and promises. I think it had to do with Iraq being responsible for 9/11, and then Iraq having WMD's. Not saying they didn't, but there pretty hesitant to release the DNA tests, probably saving them for closser to election day to get people to re-vote Obama.
> 
> BTW I'm not anti-american, I'm anti government, and to be frank, the US government sucks balls.


*Well im fine with the world getting things done on USA's dime*.
[/quote]
true dat


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Well... I'm convinced!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

diddye said:


> Its called an opinion. Deal with it. *When you find a perfect country let me know because I'd like to illegally immigrate there*.











hahahahahaha


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Osama's hatred towards the states was spawned by the USA Aggression he and the wise deemed unacceptable. He used his expert USA provided training to lay the foundations for his terrorism.
> 
> The USA aggression that is taking place today in Iraq and Afghanistan will spawn another Bin Laden one day. Thank you United States for making this world even more dangerous!


You've got an interesting life ahead of you bro...
Kinda wish I could be there to witness it as you grow up and learn about the world in which you live.

You're extremely intelligent, witty, funny... and have a lot to offer.
As you develop a sense of who you are and your place in the world... and as you gather wisdom, you will be a force to be reckoned with someday.

One day you will recall statements you made in your youth (like the one above) and you'll laugh at the ignorance you will have outgrown.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Maybe America is changing, slowly:



> When he announced bin Laden's death Sunday night, Obama made no mention of "radical," "extremism," "war," or "Islam," except to note that: "&#8230;we must also reaffirm that the United States is not-and never will be-at war with Islam&#8230;." House Republicans, by contrast, used all those words Monday afternoon as they reacted to the news in a press conference at the Capitol.


_Chris Good at The Atlantic_



> The imagined war of the Bush era may indeed be over. And the jihadi insurrection associated with bin Laden and his al Qaeda organization may also be dead. But I suspect that the real perpetrators of their deaths may not have been the elite American military cadre some hours ago in Pakistan, but the legion of cell-phone toting protestors earlier this year in Tahrir Square. They have helped to complete the erosion of legitimacy that has undermined the jihadi activists in recent years within the Muslim world&#8230;.
> 
> The jihadi warriors may again have their day. For the moment, however, bin Laden is dead, and Tahrir Square has challenged both the strategic value and the moral legitimacy of the jihadi stance. The legion of young Muslim activists around the world have received a new standard for challenging the old order, and a new form of protest, one that discredits terrorism as the easy and ineffective path and chooses the tough and profitable road of nonviolence.


_"With Bin Laden Gone, Is the Jihadi Revolution Dead?" Mark Juergensmeyer, writing for Religion Dispatches_

Source: http://www.utne.com/Politics/Osama-Bin-Laden-Dead-News-Roundup.aspx#ixzz1LOzm2YFc


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

The jihadists are far from done all they did was take out a figurehead


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> Osama's hatred towards the states was spawned by the USA Aggression he and the wise deemed unacceptable. He used his expert USA provided training to lay the foundations for his terrorism.
> 
> The USA aggression that is taking place today in Iraq and Afghanistan will spawn another Bin Laden one day. Thank you United States for making this world even more dangerous!


You've got an interesting life ahead of you bro...
Kinda wish I could be there to witness it as you grow up and learn about the world in which you live.

You're extremely intelligent, witty, funny... and have a lot to offer.
As you develop a sense of who you are and your place in the world... and as you gather wisdom, you will be a force to be reckoned with someday.

One day you will recall statements you made in your youth (like the one above) and you'll laugh at the ignorance you will have outgrown.








[/quote]

Either that or he'll end up wearing an explosive vest in Walmart screaming "Allah u Akbar". Right now, I'd say it's 50/50.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

DT's statement does hold a lot of truth to it, though when he says Bin Laden and the wise, I have to disagree. The wise would of reduced the amount of oil leaving the Middle East forcing prices to sky rocket, then telling the US, leave or oil fields start being set on fire and we'll strengthen ties with Russia & China and pump their economies full of everything were still able to produce at a fraction of what you'll be able to purchase.

Not start bombing embassies and killing innocent people.

And to everyone who thinks Bin Laden came out of nowhere and was made in the Middle East have a lot to learn. He was a product of US training and funding, and his fundamentalist ideas where embraced formerly by the US who claimed they had a lot in common for securing land in the name of God.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

osama was a pawn to keep russia off our prospective property acquisition targets.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Trigga said:


> The jihadists are far from done all they did was take out a figurehead


we also took a SHITLOAD of information from the compound that they call a "goldmine".
without their figurehead,they must rely on the next person down the line,so on and so forth.with the big dog gone,ittl be easier to get all the other roaches down the line,especially with the info he left the USA.killing osama was like hitting a lightswitch and watching them scatter.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

10pointers said:


> Maybe America is changing, slowly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

The people will rise . . Fascist imperialism will be removed from the region, a long with all the terrorist scum.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

New info coming out is telling us that Osama wasn't just a "figurehead". Some of the info they got show that he actually ordered attacks, appointed new positions, made videos, and directed the plans for terrorists.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Pics or it didn't happen?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Pics to dead associates

Click right to see the other dead guys in his compound


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

really zo your that stupid to think that, if it was fake osama and his fellow al quida would have made a billion youtube videos by now saying allah akbar death to america death to the liars. And really saying osama is dead and jihad will fall is like saying if you kill the president of the us of a then america will fall. There not just going to call it quits pack up and go back into there cave











diddye said:


> Pics to dead associates
> 
> Click right to see the other dead guys in his compound


thats alot of blood


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

*


Traveller said:



DT's statement does hold a lot of truth to it, though when he says Bin Laden and the wise, I have to disagree. The wise would of reduced the amount of oil leaving the Middle East forcing prices to sky rocket, then telling the US, leave or oil fields start being set on fire and we'll strengthen ties with Russia & China and pump their economies full of everything were still able to produce at a fraction of what you'll be able to purchase.

Click to expand...

*


Traveller said:


> Not start bombing embassies and killing innocent people.
> 
> And to everyone who thinks Bin Laden came out of nowhere and was made in the Middle East have a lot to learn. He was a product of US training and funding, and his fundamentalist ideas where embraced formerly by the US who claimed they had a lot in common for securing land in the name of God.


His may hold a lot of truth but your does not. Are you all that dense? U.S.A got NO count it NO f*cking oil from IRaq. I know that in your hearts you want to believe that but hate to break it to you all they didn't and still really don't. We get most of our oil from North America not the middle east! 
Here's a link to show you how much Iraq is already fuelling not the U.S but Russia and China and note the date..as in something you should have studied years ago. That's why anyone that says WAR FOR OIL is a moron in my eyes!

http://www.time.com/time/world/article/0,8599,1948787,00.html


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Oil producing countries want oil prices to rise, but dont want it to rise too much since it'll decrease the demand as well as force countries to research alternative technologies. The middle east would be nothing without oil since they have no resources or tech skills. Lately, they've been investing in foreign companies b/c they know they're doomed simply relying on oil


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

f*ck oil someone needs to invent a car that runs on water, the dirtier the better.. they had steam powered trains why not cars?

Leave that sh*t in the ground more trouble than its worth

Which is quite a bit at this moment in time


----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

isnt plastic made of oil to ? whe do use a lot of plastic packedges...
and i geus you did alraedy know that it was already possible 1940or 45 to drive cars on water? but the patent is in a save...
there are A LOT of inventions who are in a save...buyed off by the rich... u now what i mean?

and indeed the world could look a bit better, if whe had the power to controll our world at the best possibilety 
inplace of making it a total moneytair systen ,witch is not so much ethicel... i think 
power is coruption, absolute power, is absolute coruption!!!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

I never said anything about Iraq, or the wars being only for oil and did you read the article rnr?


> *Rather than giving foreign oil companies control over Iraqi reserves, as the U.S. had hoped to do with the Oil Law it failed to get the Iraqi parliament to pass*, the oil companies were awarded service contracts lasting 20 years for seven of the 10 oil fields on offer - the oil will remain the property of the Iraqi state, and the foreign companies will pump it for a fixed price per barrel.


Not even mentioning the amount of US companies which went into Iraq, all the contracts given out by the US to US companies.

Don't forget people in Iraq have been protesting ever since the new government, they want the US out of Iraq, so do you think their government giving US companies oil contracts is smart? The US knows this which is why only one company made a bid at the time.

I'm going to remain a moron in your eyes then rnr, because the wars are for money and oil, not democracy. . .

Here's US oil, notice how most countries are ran by dictators? When are they going to be waging war for democracy then?
Stats

2010 US crude imports

Here's a newer one for 2010

Seems they've received quite a bit of oil since Sadams fall . . .

Not even mentioning the latest protests, allowing oil dictators to do what they want with their people. Those that don't have oil, not even a mention of them? But those who have oil and don't play nicely with the US get overthrown?
Hypocrisy


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

btw there was a writeup just ast week detailing how tony blair was bribed by BP and shell to support the war in iraq and divy up iraqs resources...its all about oil.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

I knew you'd say something sooner or later r1dermon









I guess morons like us will never be understood


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i know...im a crazy nut job...

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/secret-memos-expose-link-between-oil-firms-and-invasion-of-iraq-2269610.html


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Trigga said:


> f*ck oil someone needs to invent a car that runs on water, the dirtier the better.. they had steam powered trains why not cars?
> 
> Leave that sh*t in the ground more trouble than its worth
> 
> Which is quite a bit at this moment in time


Coal is not the answer









The only reasons I can think for the mid sea dumping of the body were. Like mentioned earlier, to stop religious pilgrimage or that Osama is not in the sea but in a very, very safe place being talked to.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

RedneckR0nin said:


> f*ck oil someone needs to invent a car that runs on water, the dirtier the better.. they had steam powered trains why not cars?
> 
> Leave that sh*t in the ground more trouble than its worth
> 
> Which is quite a bit at this moment in time


Steam is a bit dangerous









However, instead of finding new types of cars, lets plan our cities more efficiently so we don't need to get in our cars to drive to the retail outlets...build more commercial buildings in residential zones.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Trigga said:


> f*ck oil someone needs to invent a car that runs on water, the dirtier the better.. they had steam powered trains why not cars?


Yea....and the steam was created by burning coal....








Some of the first automobiles were actually steam powered, but they took forever to "start" (had to light the firebox and wait several hours for the water to start boiling) and had a bad habit of exploding if you didn't watch the boiler pressure like a hawk.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

they also had electric cars at the turn of 1900 with ranges over 100 miles and top speeds into the 30s. Wonder why were still stuck on gasoline?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I just want the flying car.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Traveller said:


> I never said anything about Iraq, or the wars being only for oil and did you read the article rnr?
> 
> 
> > *Rather than giving foreign oil companies control over Iraqi reserves, as the U.S. had hoped to do with the Oil Law it failed to get the Iraqi parliament to pass*, the oil companies were awarded service contracts lasting 20 years for seven of the 10 oil fields on offer - the oil will remain the property of the Iraqi state, and the foreign companies will pump it for a fixed price per barrel.
> ...


Now check how much oil the Us received before the war!

Speaking of the subject anyway Al Qaeda just released the statement that they were going to retaliate for the death of Bin Laden. Quite the process for a event that supposedly didn't happen to some.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Why don't you share the info seeing that you know all the answers and the rest of us are morons. Explain all the sanctions imposed after the war and the impact they had on oil exports.

Or talking about Al Qaeda, why are a lot of the heads double and triple agents working for other countries intelligence agencies? I lived down the road (about 300-400 metres) from the 7/7 bombings and I remember the day it happened, not being able to call friends or family because all the mobile lines and phone lines where cut. The police and ambulances all over the place, trying to help out where I could. Why did the media not report the fact that one of the bombs went off in a predominately Muslim area? Why was the guy who orchestrated the attacks working for MI6? Why did the MI6 protect him before and after the bombings?

It's a lot more complicated then you imagine rnr. . .


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Not imagining sh*t...just it seems to be politically correct to rant about Iraq being a war for oil is all!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Maybe it's because it was







.

I'm not one for believing in ridiculous conspiracies, Bin Laden not really being killed, or Masons control the federal government. I use what I see, and rely on factual evidence, and the evidence is clear, the Iraq war was for nothing more then money.

For a country which formerly had the highest rate of literacy in the Middle East (higher then some US states), to now having the lowest and worst education system in the Middle east, how can you justify the war being for democracy. Instead of the US offering support to the people to have revolution and overthrow Sadam, they went in full force and destroyed almost all its infrastructure. Just weeks after the invasion, US companies were already in the country signing contracts. Why did the US and the UK sell more tear gas and rubber shotgun rounds to Gulf countries when the protests started? It's all about the money, not democracy.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

just read a news report saying that al Qaeda have confirmed Bin Laden's death and vow to take revenge on america


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

His Majesty said:


> just read a news report saying that al Qaeda have confirmed Bin Laden's death and vow to take revenge on america


Posted a thread bout it.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I thought this was funny. New York Posts front page. Real thing, not a hoax:


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't know about you guys but if a guy didn't have some form of pornography wither on his cookies or around his house I wouldn't trust him at all. What are you hiding then if you gots no open porn!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

not only the porn. but i read in the paper the other day. the day before the porn story came out. that he was found and shot while he was wearing nothing but his underwear.

so basically they busted in on him having a wank.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

Was opening up 3 wars in the middle east, losing half of the bill of rights, spending $2 trillion, 5000 dead American troops, hundreds of thousands killed in Iraq, worth getting one guy? I'd say no

I'm glad he's dead but I really would have liked to see the public trial of Osama Bin Laden. Spare me the 'yadda yadda' about security and what not. After WWII, the Nazi's killed 6 million people, and we still rounded them up, tried them in a legal public fashion, then stretched their necks.

Now Bin Laden is a martyr in the holylands. Just what Al-CIA-Da needs for a recruitment tool.

His worst nightmare would have been to be caught and punished within the United States.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I heard Osama Bin Laden was caught wanking and screamed "I was just getting changed mafackaz" before he was shot.


----------

